# ¿Transistor? de la pantalla del coche



## MacX (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola, buenas tardes.

Tengo el siguiente problema. Hace unos días se le estropeó la pantalla del coche a un amigo mío. Me refiero a la pantalla de visualización de la hora, la pista del cd...
Resulta que en el taller le dijeron que solo tiene dos opciones:

1- Comprar una nueva pantalla entera. 
2- Conseguir una pieza que tiene la siguiente denominación en el encapsulado: BL P044

Como la opción de comprar una pantalla entera le parece cara, está buscando la pieza, pero no la encuentra.

Por lo que le dijo el del taller, tiene forma de transistor, con sus tres patillas correspondientes.

¿Alguien sabría decirme que significa el BL de su denominación? Y cómo encontarla? He encontrado un mosfet denominado IRFP044.¿Será similar?


----------

